# can i still egg share



## jess82 (Nov 10, 2003)

hey 

As you can see from my history i have had to early mc's would i still qualify for egg share would the mc's be a problem?

thanks
jess
x


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi

I'm not sure but I've never heard of not allowing anyone to egg share if they have miscarried.

There have been women who have egg shared and sadly miscarried and allowed to share again after that.

I'm guessing your egg quality is ok if you are conceiving??

It would be worth finding a clinic you are happy with and having a consultation.  At the Lister you don't pay for the consulation so I guess you have nothing to loose by booking up and having a chat.

Good luck

Nic x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi hun, 

Im at the Lister as well as Nic, and I have had a m/c before starting to share and there were no problems with me going ahead. 

Good luck with everything hun!

xxxx


----------



## jess82 (Nov 10, 2003)

thanks for your replies i will ask my consultant about egg share next time i see him


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

I just had an early mc, but I did go full term with my son and they are more than happy for me to ES again. 

Best of luck!


----------

